# Mozart's Flute & Harp Concerto



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I adore the second movement and am trying to find out if anyone has ever written it for Piano. As I had no luck finding a piano score I've started to write it myself and would love any feedback. Its still early days as I only started last week.

Happy new year and best wishes for 2008 to you all.


----------



## Maxie (Feb 8, 2008)

I played this on the harp some 10 years ago and I loved it. As a child I always dreamed of playing it. I also play the piano and my experience is that playing harp pieces on the piano and vice versa isn't the easiest thing to be done (it has something to do with the positioning of the hands), so I always stay safely away from that kind of thing. Hopefully you'll be better at it.


----------

